# win a free hog hunt from banks county archery



## timmyNjessica (Dec 11, 2012)

Win a free hog hunt visit us @ bankscountyarcheryclub.com .banks county archeryclub andRazorback ridge adventures are giving our 1st. Free hog hunt away january 19th at our tournament. All shooters are eliagable men women and children.so come shoot and have some fun


----------



## hunts4bone (Dec 12, 2012)

Where is the shoot... What time ect.


----------



## timmyNjessica (Dec 12, 2012)

Banks county you can go to bankscountyarcheryclub.com it has dates and directions


----------



## GA GAME GETTER (Dec 13, 2012)

That's a good deal.....razorback ridge is a nice place


----------



## timmyNjessica (Dec 27, 2012)

Its getting closer i hope everyone is practicing


----------



## KillZone (Dec 27, 2012)

Rules, classes, how do ya win the hog hunt?


----------



## hound dog (Dec 27, 2012)

KillZone said:


> Rules, classes, how do ya win the hog hunt?



http://bankscountyarcheryclub.com/


----------



## KillZone (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanx jody!!


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Jan 8, 2013)

Ready and waiting


----------



## timmyNjessica (Jan 12, 2013)

Bump


----------



## KODIAK 69 (Jan 14, 2013)

HEY, Whats on the grill this weekend ,BCA.? Cant wait to come shoot.Hope to see all the regulars. Be excited to see who is gonna win the  first hog hunt ,too.


----------



## timmyNjessica (Jan 14, 2013)

Cant wait well be ready


----------



## dbell80 (Jan 16, 2013)

bump


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jan 16, 2013)

I put an interactive Google Map on my post for the shoots this weekend, including Banks County


----------



## timmyNjessica (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you hope to see you there hows the new archer doing


----------



## dbell80 (Jan 17, 2013)

timmyNjessica said:


> Thank you hope to see you there hows the new archer doing



Great! He is eating all the time just like his daddy. I hope to make it. I am trying to get a couple guys to ride over with me.


----------



## GA GAME GETTER (Jan 17, 2013)

BCA will be shooting Sat Jan 19.... Snow, Rain, Mud, or Sunshine come on out and sling some sticks


----------



## timmyNjessica (Jan 19, 2013)

Good luck everybody tomorrow


----------



## timmyNjessica (Jan 19, 2013)

*Razorbackridge adventures free hog hunt*

Congratulations to *AARON BRITT* our 1st Razorbackridge Hog Hunt Adventures WINNER! Call Timmy & Jessica @ 706-968-9130 for information.


ALL SCORES ARE UP ON bankscountyarcheryclub.com
Thank you to everyone who came out to shoot with us today. We had so much fun seeing ya'll. And meeting so many new faces, looking forward to a GREAT season.

Next Banks County Shoot MARCH 2ND.......


----------



## timmyNjessica (Jan 19, 2013)

Missed ya'll today. Your baby is beautiful...


----------

